# Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays Anchor Glass Ornaments



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 23, 2019)

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Holiday, and Happy New Year. These bottles were complementary items that Anchor Glass gave to sales representatives during Christmas time. The bulb is from 1982 and the tree is from 1991. They are rather hard to find.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 23, 2019)

Merry Christmas all! I dug a 1940s christmas light bulb in a dump last week, which definitely was fitting for this time of year! That definitely does not compare to your ornaments though, those are neat!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 23, 2019)

Thank you. That is very fitting. I do find Christmas decor in the woods while looking for bottles from time to time.


----------

